

MLB Hall of Fame Voting Trajectories - potshot
http://cscheid.net/static/mlb-hall-of-fame-voting

======
stblack
Very interesting, among other things, to see who _almost_ made it.

Pete Rose, man. It's not a proper HOF without him.

